# I See.....I will also let you finally see.



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

I guess it's time to let you know what Min0 is.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

All the above and then some.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


 


At least show me with my teeth done!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> All the above and then some.


 

That would make for an interesting night.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Shit, I was pretty sure, but idk after seeing the choices.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

When do we find out the answer to this EPIC thread?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

I should have made this a public poll.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> When do we find out the answer to this EPIC thread?


Like all cliffhangers you will have to wait till the next season.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Like all cliffhangers you will have to wait till the next season.



noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> noooooooooooooooooo


Heh Heh heh!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

I think only one person had it right, one is a Mod the other is banned.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I think only one person had it right, one is a Mod the other is banned.


How would you know ... it's not a public poll?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How would you know ... it's not a public poll?


 
This was in past threads.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This was in past threads.


Then logically the votes in this poll up to now are not correct ...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

You must be male, because it is the only option with 2. Damn it, I want to know. My life will be 1 more step complete to know the mystery.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Then logically the votes in this poll up to now are not correct ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2007)

the bar that shows votes for male is bright pink


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

As the v0ting g0es s0 far  ... y0u're living with a female life partner as a cr0ss dressing tranny that likes t0  play the part of a lesbian w0man, but you _d0_ like t0 dr0p your dress and step 0ut t0 play the masculine r0le 0nce in a while.  L0L ... s0 basically y0u may intend t0 present this image ...



































But ... unf0rtunately IM members appear t0 see this ...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

By the way what ever happened to Winchester aka OceanDude?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

We aren't allowed to run in multi personality mode anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

I know I know.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> As the v0ting g0es s0 far ... y0u're living with a female life partner as a cr0ss dressing tranny that likes t0 play the part of a lesbian w0man, but you _d0_ like t0 dr0p your dress and step 0ut t0 play the masculine r0le 0nce in a while. L0L ... s0 basically y0u may intend t0 present this image ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Klinger!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

maniclion said:


> By the way what ever happened to Winchester aka OceanDude?


A blast from the past!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> We aren't allowed to run in multi personality mode anymore.


That's a clue.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I know I know.


You do?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

That womans a man, man...

Thats my mother!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You do?


I have my suspisions too Ma_M_ _ _ _ n ..er.. Mino!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Hint.....Lee is short for a name.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

I used a differenet name when I first came aboard.

No...I am not MaxMirkin lionman.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I used a differenet name when I first came aboard.
> 
> No...*I am MaxMirkin* lionman.


I knew it!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I knew it!


LOL, I made a mistake. He was cool though.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> *I used a differenet name when I first came aboard.*
> 
> No...I am not MaxMirkin lionman.



then gr81 tore you a strip


----------



## KelJu (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Hint.....Lee is short for a name.



Leeroy?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No...I am not MaxMirkin lionman.


I beg to differ.

Since when did i become a lionman?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> then gr81 tore you a strip


I asked a question when I first came here and he was very rude to say the least, I really found it funny when he critized Foreman with for the very same thing yet Foreman made him crawl into a shell.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I asked a question when I first came here and he was very rude to say the least, I really found it funny when he critized Foreman with for the very same thing yet Foreman made him crawl into a shell.



and you doubted my knowledge.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Since when did i become a lionman?


Manic  thought I was Max once.....I think he still does.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> and you doubted my knowledge.


Your good. 
Except he didn't faze me, I just ignored him and listened to someone else.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

It was Mino lee who insulted my son who pissed me off.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

I miss that mino.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It was Mino lee who insulted my son who pissed me off.




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-meeting-"best-friends"-b-f-3.html#post773562


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I miss that mino.


So did I, he was a real jerk.

Max ate him up though, he was good at that.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-meeting-"best-friends"-b-f-3.html#post773562


 
Very good...you would make a good detective or bounty hunter.

That was a funny thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-meeting-"best-friends"-b-f-3.html#post773562


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/37530-who-fuq-min0-lee.html


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/37530-who-fuq-min0-lee.html




HAHA I remember that.

Did you know Max?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHA I remember that.
> 
> Did you know Max?


No, but we both live in NYC.

I liked his sense of humor. He could make fun of himself and not have it bother him.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 31, 2007)

I am going to guess cyborg because I am a fetus and anything is possible


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I am going to guess cyborg because I am a fetus and anything is possible


Do I know you?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Do I know you?



I know you cyborg!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

I See...........


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Imagine if Min0 was some crazy AI program.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Imagine if Min0 was some crazy AI program.



Major Intelligent Neurological Laser Embedded Electronic-0?


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Imagine if Min0 was some crazy AI program.


 

No, that's Bigdyl.  A random rogue piece of coding exsisting on the internet badland, that has gone somehow developed (albiet limited) AI.  It exsists to cause havoc, using a very limited 'language database' that consists of few words such as:
'1337'
'True Story'
'pwned'
'I'm Gay'

Apparently is full of viruses....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 31, 2007)

You're a man baby, a man....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

HA! I see the majority is.......I'll be right back.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> HA! I see the majority is.......*I'll be right back*.


No such option in the poll. Try again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

goob said:


> No, that's Bigdyl.  A random rogue piece of coding exsisting on the internet badland, that has gone somehow developed (albiet limited) AI.  It exsists to cause havoc, using a very limited 'language database' that consists of few words such as:
> '1337'
> 'True Story'
> 'pwned'
> ...


----------



## Twigz (Mar 31, 2007)

http://cdn.ugoto.com/pictures/victorias_secret-7d3.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Wanted to keep the variation train going...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

> I am a guy. I can't wear snug jeans here in NY, freaking some gay men make advances on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

maniclion said:


> ????


???????

Where did you get that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Like all cliffhangers you will have to wait till the next season.



You mean the next baseball season, right?  That would be tomorrow.    Oh wait.  That's April Fool's day.  I don't know if I'd believe anything you post on April 1st.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't realize it's was Aprils fools day.
How appropriate.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

what is taking so long?  Are you going to show us your pee-pee or what?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> what is taking so long? Are you going to show us your pee-pee or what?


 
I am missing a few peeps here. Maybe after midnight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


>







fufu said:


> Wanted to keep the variation train going...



...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I am missing a few peeps here. Maybe after midnight.



i am the only person you should be concerned about.  now show me the goods.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i am the only person you should be concerned about.  now show me the goods.



 I'm telling Ivonne.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm telling Ivonne.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll show you the goods.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm telling Ivonne.


Me too!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I'll show you the goods.



to late.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't care who or what you are you will always be super MinO lee to the kikis.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I don't care who or what you are you will always be super MinO lee to the kikis.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


  I love that smilie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I love that smilie.



it seemed very fittng


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


I like them.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

This is it. . .






YouTube Video














I think she's one of the cheerleaders


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

_min0? Biologically male. Mentally sick. _


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> This is it. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _min0? Biologically male. Mentally sick. _


Yes, mentally sick V.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

Woooooohp we had a gay man vote-free poll til just a bit ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2007)

Alright, I'm here...now you can let us all know


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> to late.


your loss


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> your loss



just go to my "sport events song" thread in this forum please....I think you may be able to help me out.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Alright, I'm here...now you can let us all know


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Woooooohp we had a gay man vote-free poll til just a bit ago.


 

I was shocked at that one.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Hint.....Lee is short for a name.




OHHHHH....






YouTube Video














min0 leesa...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> OHHHHH....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very close!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Leeanne

Leeroy

Leeah


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm..I guess that rules out what was gonna be my final guess. . .






YouTube Video












um...takes about 10 seconds into the clip to come togetha. . .

I'm was thinkin' maybe Dale Mabry wrote that song for you...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you asian?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

3 more hours.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Meh I ain't waiting I already know.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Meh I ain't waiting I already know.


Ok, tell me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

I know too.  

Don't worry, I won't say anything


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Ok, tell me.






Ok...there's Lisa Kudrow...

and...and Leeza Gibbons
   you haven't been dancin' with no stars, have ya....?

and..there's Lisa Simpson. . .

and Lisa Lisa. . .

or maybe Min0 stands for Me No Leeza...from that old song "I'm not Lisa. . .my name is Julie....

hmm..that could mean...




YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I know too.
> 
> Don't worry, I won't say anything


 

You know too?  I thought it was only one Mod who knew?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

All the mods talk


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)

I know.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> All the mods talk


Gossipers.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know.


 

You sure?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I am not a cyborg.......


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Mona Lisa?  You're a painting?


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, you make it hard to figure out. . .let's see. . .you've had Foreman's kids, and then you left him, which means you can't be a blow-up doll...you aren't a blond(e)...not divine...can't be a tranny cuz you never would have let Giuliani dress that badly for the camera. . .not a lesbian cuz everyone woulda been asking you for a pic kissing your partner. . .that narrows it down a little. . .


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Hehe...

Not a lesbian......


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You sure?



95% certain.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry BigDyl, I'm not a Gay male.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2007)

I say a short Asain man with a big round head and huge calves.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I say a short Asain man with a big round head and huge calves.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Can you believe I'm not a tranny!


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

whoa this is fargin crazy


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

We gonna find out at 12 am? Or will the answer change by then...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

I am not a male.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm still in this.   I guessed couple.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2007)

lawl


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I am not a male.


What about the other half  ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Drumrolls..........


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh Ashiasibnisaisabn!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

And the winner is?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

You do have a flair for the dramatic.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Drumrolls..........







YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

We are all standing- speak up MinO and show yourself(s)?


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

omfgh gogoogogog omeo!~


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

KEFE's mother


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

don't even say wait till tommarow...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well tomorrow is only 11 minutes away.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> KEFE's mother



After all the pictures that min0 posted of KEFE?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> don't even say wait till tommarow...



But I already baked us a cake.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> After all the pictures that min0 posted of KEFE?



She was just doing what was best for her baby


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> But I already baked us a cake.



A meat cake.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

^ No. A pretty one.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

even shiznit showed up for the unveiling!!!!

Will the real min0 lee please stand up.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Will the real min0 lee please stand up.


_This thread was really funny. _


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

3 minutes...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, I feel so sleepy.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel so close to my fellow IM members at this moment...we are all waiting, it's so cute.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Like waiting for the ball to drop on New Year's Eve?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

One minute...OMG!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

damn, this is like christmas!!

I feel like I should be setting out cookies and milk for someone (or something)!!

The Min0 claus!


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

kinda...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> I feel so close to my fellow IM members at this moment...we are all waiting, it's so cute.



_This thread was not gay. _


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

don't even go there....unveil the real Min0...


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

Without further ado ...

Mino lee is .....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

We're a couple.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2007)

It is just an April fools joke.  He will never tell...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _This thread was not gay. _



At least not until you showed up.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We're a couple.



I KNEW IT!!!!!  I VOTED RIGHT!!!

It was you and Max, right?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

We dropped so many clues in the past it's not funny!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We're a couple.



_You are divorced. _


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

007 said:


> It is just an April fools joke.  He will never tell...



damn, so anti climatic....


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We're a couple.




you mean, you are like...those people who are joined together at the kidneys..or..the...chest..or the neck...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We're a couple.



That's all we get?     OK, which one of you is the Yankee fan and which is the Mets fan?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!! I VOTED RIGHT!!!
> 
> It was you and Max, right?


Your right but I never met max.

Lee is actually short for Lisa.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

What is your race though? Are you asian or what?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

this is too much, my head is gonna splode.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _You are divorced. _


Only for a bit. We have been together for a while.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Who is Max?


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We dropped so many clues in the past it's not funny!



Oh..you never left Foreman?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> you mean, you are like...those people who are joined together at the kidneys..or..the...chest..or the neck...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I just wet myself.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your right but I never met max.
> 
> Lee is actually short for Lisa.



so it is you and max, but you never met him?

You both live in NYC though (I think max was in queens, right?).

Also, which one of you works for the NYC transit?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

What made you decide to come clean all of a sudden? Better off at having been a mystery til the day you officially retire from IronMag.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your right but I never met max.
> 
> Lee is actually short for Lisa.




OMG...I got the name right...kinda....hehehehe


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

This is the best thread in IM history!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That's all we get?  OK, which one of you is the Yankee fan and which is the Mets fan?


Lisa is the  rabid Yankee fan and Paul is the Yankee/Met fan


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

So who is talking now?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> OMG...I got the name right...kinda....hehehehe


You were close.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Lisa is the  rabid Yankee fan and Paul is the Yankee/Met fan


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

BakerboyWho is Max?

An old poster, Maxmirkin.

kbm8795 

Oh..you never left Foreman?

We were never with foreman.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think they had to come clean...Big Dyl was looking for his real parents and....well...he just didn't know they were siamese twins in the big apple....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> What is your race though? Are you asian or what?


We are not Asian.....that answer will be for another time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, let's eat that cake!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, this is too much excitement.  Now I'll never fall asleep tonight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Well, let's eat that cake!



yummay, yes


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so it is you and max, but you never met him?
> 
> You both live in NYC though (I think max was in queens, right?).
> 
> Also, which one of you works for the NYC transit?


We don't know Max, I think he lives in brooklyn.
Paul is working for transit. Lisa works for the State.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel buzzed.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow I am thoroughly disappointed at the climax.  I was really hoping I was wrong.

Dammit I wanted cyborg or gay male or both.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We don't know Max, I think he lives in brooklyn.
> Paul is working for transit. Lisa works for the State.



So, does Paul or Lisa do all the photoshopping of IM members? Or both?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

^ That's still possible.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> What made you decide to come clean all of a sudden? Better off at having been a mystery til the day you officially retire from IronMag.


Well we haven't been posting as much of late and it just came across.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2007)

wow. I thought I'd never see the day... somehow I feel closer to being "complete" now.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That's still possible.



Like Lisa is the cyborg and Paul is the gay male.  And when they combine powers.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We're a couple.


I didn't get it right by the clues.  I got it right because NO-*ONE* can have that wide of a range of responses to stuff.  You were sooooo female one day then totally oblivious to the feminine perspective the next.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

so who is the comic book geek.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow I am thoroughly disappointed at the climax. I was really hoping I was wrong.
> 
> Dammit I wanted cyborg or gay male or both.


What was your guess and how did you come to the conclusion?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> What was your guess and how did you come to the conclusion?



I always thought you were a single guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

a couple.

like bonecrusher said, you just had too wide a range on views, on subjects from day to day.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> So, does Paul or Lisa do all the photoshopping of IM members? Or both?


Paul does the photoshops and Lisa does the smilies.
Paul feels bad for Bush, Lisa hates him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

GoalGetter said:


> wow. I thought I'd never see the day... somehow I feel closer to being "complete" now.



 GG


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

I was right too   I voted couple.

After a few PM's with you and older posts it was kind of easy to figure it out.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok I gotta ask cause well I am a pig.

Is Lisa hot?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> so who is the comic book geek.


Paul.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> so who is the comic book geek.



Probably Paul, since more men like them than women.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Probably Paul, since more men like them than women.




See you never know.  Jodi is into all that stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

This is obviously a milestone thread of IM, maybe the biggest. Now I have to go back and read every thread min0 posted in and guess which one it was and try to understand the context better.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok I gotta ask cause well I am a pig.
> 
> Is Lisa hot?


Paul---I can't comment right now.
Lisa---he thinks he's funny.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Who takes the photos on New York that I like so much?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2007)

Alright, which one flirted with me?!?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Paul---I can't comment right now.
> Lisa---he thinks he's funny.



 Oh this is adorable.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Alright, which one flirted with me?!?



Paul


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Alright, which one flirted with me?!?



And who was rubbing their leg against mine under the table??


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I was right too  I voted couple.
> 
> After a few PM's with you and older posts it was kind of easy to figure it out.


We thought only P-funk was the only one who figured it out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

You both rock my world.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

***He says in his best [SIZE=-1]Barney Fife[/SIZE] voice as he pulls his pants up*** ... I was the second couple vote.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Who takes the photos on New York that I like so much?


We both do.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We thought only P-funk was the only one who figured it out.



the only reason i thought it so was because ivonne had pegged it as max mirkin and his fiance (since he stopped posting right around the time he got married...we thought you were his bride and you guys just took over one account to mess around).


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

I picked "couple" too. . .like Sonny and Cher. . .


well, or like Siegfried and Roy. . .er...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We thought only P-funk was the only one who figured it out.


Na....it was easy.  Just reading your posts and your PM's I obviously knew there was were a women writing them but then reading your posts there was no question there was a guy too.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You both rock my world.


Cool, we leave the computer running and sometimes we take turns posting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Paul



Well then I hope Paul's cute!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Well then I hope Paul's cute!



I think you scored for sure.  He will put out.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Cool, we leave the computer running and sometimes we take turns posting.



Who's idea was it to use the Tranny jokes and pics?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the only reason i thought it so was because ivonne had pegged it as max mirkin and his fiance (since he stopped posting right around the time he got married...we thought you were his bride and you guys just took over one account to mess around).



See that's what I thought back in the day ... but after a while I abandoned that thought cuz Max could not have let certain posts go without indulging himself.  The I was all wtf   ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Alright, which one flirted with me?!?


Paul----I would kill her.
Lisa---I would kill him.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok so guys aren't cyborgs right.  Or trannies.

That way there would be lots of winners.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the only reason i thought it so was because ivonne had pegged it as max mirkin and his fiance (since he stopped posting right around the time he got married...we thought you were his bride and you guys just took over one account to mess around).




I was POSITIVE from the beginning that it was Max behind all of this.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you post under the alias MinO lee on other boards too?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the only reason i thought it so was because ivonne had pegged it as max mirkin and his fiance (since he stopped posting right around the time he got married...we thought you were his bride and you guys just took over one account to mess around).


No, he sure was funny though.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

Different IP's and ISP's......I already checked long ago and knew min0 wasn't max.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

to bad you never came to hang out when we lived there.....

SO, Paul owned the auto-repair shop and takes the pictures?

Is lisa the asian chick who's eyes popped up in the rear view mirror in that one photo?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok so guys aren't cyborgs right. Or trannies.
> 
> That way there would be lots of winners.


That was the funny thing, min0 lee had both a penis and a vagina with tits.  
Well it's true......sorry, TRUE STORY


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Who was in the Military? Who posts pictures about cool contemporary art?


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

lawl


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Na....it was easy. Just reading your posts and your PM's I obviously knew there was were a women writing them but then reading your posts there was no question there was a guy too.


Lisa----felt for you, the abuse was too much. 
There is a difference in the way men treat women.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!

So here's my question...If a member of this board is friends with
"min0 lee", then who are they really friends with?
Paul or Lisa.

B/c there are bound to be some people one of you likes more favorably than the other....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok, here is a big one, who posts more?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

this thread might get stickied!


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Who's idea was it to use the Tranny jokes and pics?


Paul----the hornyballs here would always ask "are you hot?" and then one day one pervert showed me his peepee pics......not a pretty sight. We showed him the tranny pic and he freaked out. 
Nothing like a tranny pic to scare off the perv.....except one member actually liked the tranny pic, no lie.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

lol!!!  lmao!!!  WHo showed the peepee??!?!?!?!?!?!  Johnny??  hahahahaaha....Or monkey shit?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



that looks like the bike fufu and i ride around in.  we wear little cannonball helmets.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

MinO lee = double trouble.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that looks like the bike fufu and i ride around in.  we wear little cannonball helmets.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!
> 
> So here's my question...If a member of this board is friends with
> "min0 lee", then who are they really friends with?
> ...


hmmmm.
Paul---I love to goof on kefe
Lisa---poor kid, it's a good thing he has a sense of humor but I worry one day one of these online pervs will do something to him.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Paul----the hornyballs here would always ask "are you hot?" and then one day one pervert showed me his peepee pics......not a pretty sight. We showed him the tranny pic and he freaked out.
> Nothing like a tranny pic to scare off the perv.....except one member actually liked the tranny pic, no lie.



LOL! Please expose him!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> to bad you never came to hang out when we lived there.....
> 
> SO, Paul owned the auto-repair shop and takes the pictures?
> 
> Is lisa the asian chick who's eyes popped up in the rear view mirror in that one photo?


Paul ---worked for Motorola, we both take a lot of pictures.

That was a friend who I didn't even notice.

I know, it would have been funny though cause you would have been pranked.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

The peepee pic was do long ago......it was bangcock something.

The other member who got turned on by the tranny pic was banned long ago.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)

johnnny was the unsolicited penis pics guy right?  even if u won't say the "freaked out" story must be funny  <--- aka "listening smiley"


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

But...but I had built Min0 Lee up to be Mrs. Peel, and....and...now it's like Paul had the wet dreams about Emma Peel and Lisa was forced to wear one of those catsuits for him....and practice Big Dyl emo fighting moves. .


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, here is a big one, who posts more?


It depends on the topic.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It depends on the topic.



Net posts.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

See now this is weird, now when I post to min0 I feel like it is a different person, I don't like this!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> johnnny was the unsolicited penis pics guy right?  even if u won't say the "freaked out" story must be funny  <--- aka "listening smiley"


Not Johnnny.....he didn't show us his banana!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2007)

i said goodnight to vanity n came here half asleep to see if you told . nice to meet you two. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Net posts.


It's hard to say.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> See now this is weird, now when I post to min0 I feel like it is a different person, I don't like this!



You can still pretend. . .


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i said goodnight to vanity n came here half asleep to see if you told . nice to meet you two. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

So was your username created along with this dual person idea?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> See now this is weird, now when I post to min0 I feel like it is a different person, I don't like this!


 


kbm8795 said:


> You can still pretend. . .


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

You realize you both have 3 years of questions to answer to...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2007)

(where the f*ck is the popcorn smiley)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> So was your username created along with this dual person idea?


No, there actually is a mino lee. 
Paul---I lurked here for a while then I became a member with a different username.  Then one day mino made a remark about our son. 
Lisa--Don't mess with my baby!!

We kept his name as a goof, Lisa started the "I See'' to tick him off and Paul started with the pics....I know, it was wrong...but he was an ass.

Well at the time Prince got mad at the multiple users names and we decided to stick with min0 lee.....since Paul calls me lee for short.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

GoalGetter said:


> (where the f*ck is the popcorn smiley)


Lisa ----that's my favorite smilie....I like the drama.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Do you post under the alias MinO lee on other boards too?


Yes.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)

If this is an April Fools joke, it's pretty fucked up.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If this is an April Fools joke, it's pretty fucked up.


 
It would have been a good.....or is it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Lee does most of the posting, Paul can be sarcastic.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

how old are you guys?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2007)

would have been nice to know you guys when we were in NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> how old are you guys?


paul --41
lisa --36


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

GoalGetter said:


> would have been nice to know you guys when we were in NYC.


I know, you guys are cool.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I know, you guys are cool.



who the fuck said that?  Paul or Lisa?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> who the fuck said that? Paul or Lisa?


both


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> both



gay


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2007)

I still only partially believe that Min0 Lee has "come out". It IS April 1, after all. I am trying not to be gullible here. hahahaha!


----------



## KentDog (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We are not Asian.....that answer will be for another time.


My guess is that you guys are Hispanic. Or at least that Paul is.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Well, I am not a cyborg.......



damnit! I lost a huge bet you cyborging liar!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Paul does the photoshops and Lisa does the smilies.
> Paul feels bad for Bush, Lisa hates him.


So which one is more of my friend?????


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2007)

KentDog said:


> My guess is that you guys are Hispanic. Or at least that Paul is.


I think Lisa is Puerto Rican and Paul is White???

Who got bitten by the dog?  Who got their throat slashed and was a thug in their early years????


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2007)

And I said a long time ago that you were a Chimera because one day you would seem feminine and the next masculine...I also said one time that you were a couple......


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77454-questions.html#post1581085


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> gay


 
Henceforth the tranny.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

KentDog said:


> My guess is that you guys are Hispanic. Or at least that Paul is.


How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> So which one is more of my friend?????


We both are.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I think Lisa is Puerto Rican and Paul is White???
> 
> Who got bitten by the dog? Who got their throat slashed and was a thug in their early years????


We are both mixed, Puerto Rican? Is it our accent?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

Paul was stabbed and mauled by the dog.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We are both mixed, Puerto Rican? Is it our accent?


Because anytime the Spanish language comes up, one of you or both gives the PR version....what mixes are you's?  Are you's as mixed as me?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2007)

did I send you a pic of my p33n? I am pretty pleased with it, not too bad for a fetal penis, it is bigger than a thumbtack! HOOHAAH!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2007)

This sucks.

Can only Lisa Talk to me... I need to find out if she is hawt.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

Min0 you just "jumped the shark" with this thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Min0 you just "jumped the shark" with this thread.



At least they had a chance to jump the shark.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 1, 2007)

APRIL FOOLS!

That would be hilarious if you made a thread titled that, and left it a secret from now on.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 1, 2007)

RE: Spanish...
I have to say it is all coming back to me.... one of you IS of latino background. There is too much spanish from Min0 Lee, and it's not BAD spanish like someone who can't really speak it. So yep... one or both is latino in some way.

Secondly, Doublebase, thank you for bringing back the "jumping the shark" phrase! i can't even remember the last time i heard that! I've been laughing my ass off for five minutes straight! hahaahahahha!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2007)

have you seen the movie Sybil?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2007)

A Picture full of Min0's!

Everyone in that pic is Min0!


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Na....it was easy.  Just reading your posts and your PM's I obviously knew there was were a women writing them but then reading your posts there was no question there was a guy too.



I thought it was the hormone treatments


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 1, 2007)

I missed it all!  

You both work out?


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok. . .now I see. . .






YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2007)

This is a friend of mine's dog hahah I made the pic






His dog is a nut!


----------



## KentDog (Apr 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We are both mixed, Puerto Rican? Is it our accent?


I would have guessed Puerto Rican as well, but I would have said Paul instead of Lisa.



min0 lee said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?


When I first switched my avatar to my current one, a picture of Puerto Rican boxer Felix Trinidad, one of you PM'd me asking if I were Puerto Rican or Hispanic. It seems Hispanics in general have a high level of pride when it comes to their boxers, and with Trinidad, Puerto Ricans in general, since not many superstars of his level have come out of there. The thing is, if you weren't Hispanic yourself, why would you care enough to PM to find out if someone else were? I linked this Hispanic heritage to Paul due to the sport in question being boxing. Although there are girls who follow boxing, they tend to be more of boxing groupies than real fans, and if she were Hispanic, she'd probably be more about Oscar De La Hoya  (may not even recognize Tito). Of course I could be wrong.. just seemed like a male talking to me about boxing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> A Picture full of Min0's!
> 
> Everyone in that pic is Min0!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 1, 2007)

I love you Min0


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> This sucks.
> 
> Can only Lisa Talk to me... I need to find out if she is hawt.


 
Paul is hot.



Little Wing said:


> have you seen the movie Sybil?


 



Witchblade said:


> I missed it all!
> 
> You both work out?


 
Yes, just differently.



fletcher6490 said:


> I love you Min0


.

Paul loves you too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

So who spent time in the military?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So who spent time in the military?


We never did, Paul regrets not going and Lisa is against it.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 1, 2007)

So which one is on here more often, Paul or Lisa?  

Now that you've finally came clean the two of you aren't gonna leave are you?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> So which one is on here more often, Paul or Lisa?
> 
> Now that you've finally came clean the two of you aren't gonna leave are you?


We are about even as far as posting is concerned. 

We are staying.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2007)

You still haven't answered my question.  Dammit


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You still haven't answered my question. Dammit


Which one?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We are about even as far as posting is concerned.
> 
> We are staying.



_How long are you going to say that you are a couple min0? _


----------



## KentDog (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I am right about the Puerto Rican or at least Hispanic thing, due to receiving no confirmation.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _How long are you going to say that you are a couple min0? _


 
I guess i'll keep it here. 




KentDog said:


> I think I am right about the Puerto Rican or at least Hispanic thing, due to receiving no confirmation.


 

I'll save that for next year.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2007)

lets get some pictures up.

I want a face to the name

i want to see what you fuckers look like.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lets get some pictures up.
> 
> I want a face to the name
> 
> i want to see what you fuckers look like.


 

We will.....one of these days.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lets get some pictures up.
> 
> I want a face to the name
> 
> i want to see what you fuckers look like.






Oh man...
"can of worms" anyone?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2007)

Did Dale Mabry not see this thread?  I thought we were going to make it a sticky?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We will.....one of these days.



What are you so afriad of? Why nawt now?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 2, 2007)

Mino isnt the only one who is two people....

My mother and I post on here regularly now....I have a lap top in the womb though


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL ... min0 outed themselves when the numbers were at 18 male votes, while the vote on couple stood at 9 ... on sat 3/31/07.  People were still voting on tue 4/3/07


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> What are you so afriad of? Why nawt now?


With Min2's record of animated gif'ing people I think it's a wise decision...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2007)

DAMNIT, the question I've asked a few dozen times has yet to be answered; are you your mother or father???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 3, 2007)

People here really don't know Min0's real identity?  

No, I'm not going to read through 22 pages.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> People here really don't know Min0's real identity?



Which one, Paul or Lisa?


----------



## Decker (Apr 3, 2007)

The first I saw of Mino was when Randy played up to them based on the two different pics their bio. An obvious set up to all but him.  Amazing how the male brain works.

I also thought Mino knew a hell of alot about boxing and sports in general to be. . . different.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 3, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Did Dale Mabry not see this thread?  I thought we were going to make it a sticky?



I already outed shim to the masses in that other thread, my work is done.


----------



## Decker (Apr 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I already outed shim to the masses in that other thread, my work is done.


Who was that masked man?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 3, 2007)




----------

